# sheeps at night?



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I've never heard of anyone fishing them at night.....would they bite?


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Idon't think they usually bite at night.


----------



## popeye 1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah they bite I have never fished for them, but have caught a few off of 3mile bridge at night on a white curly tail jig. You'd probably catch quite a few if you added meat to a hook.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *popeye 1 (3/18/2008)*Yeah they bite I have never fished for them, but have caught a few off of 3mile bridge at night on a white curly tail jig. You'd probably catch quite a few if you added meat to a hook.


Really! huh...never would have thunk it, especially on a jig.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like he may have sheephead confused with something else?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Sounds more like black drum than sheephead.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have caught a few at night trying for pinfish. Doesn't happen often though.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

My brother caught one at night at the Shalimar bridge with a white flounder grub on a jighead....I thought it had to be a drum but when we got it up, sure enough it WAS A SHEEPHEAD.:bowdown


----------

